# When will the procrastination end????



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have been procrastinating extensively this semester and last. I was assigned a simple 3 paged double spaced essay on whatever topic i choose in pych like 3 weeks ago. i just could not get my self to start it. i finally got myself to do it today, and guess what.... it took me around a half hour...to write 1150 words..which i think is more than 3 double spaced pages.

i have no problem doing the work...i just cant for the life of me get myself to do it. the essay is also quality.

i am failing my math class, and my chemistry class because of this as well. I am not failing horribly to my knowledge, so the damage is reversible,but once again i cant get myself to do the work. I need to pull some major damage control if i want to pass those two classes. I should be aiming for no less than an 80 on my next math test, and same with chemistry. once i open the book, i will be ok... but i just cant stop putting it off. I woke up today, saying i would do my psych essay at 2 pm. 2 pm turned into 4pm, which turned into 6 pm, which turned into 9 pm, and lasted unti l isaid enough was enough at 11 pm!!! all those hours of procrastinating for an easy 30 minute paper?????


OH GOD LOL!!!! but atleast idid the psych paper, i havent done ANYTHING in math or chemistry... not ANYTHING short of showing up for the lectures!


----------



## MinisterPumpkin (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe it would help plan to do homework together with someone else or have an accountability partner?


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

Im going through the same thing at this very moment. I have 2 different classes with papers in both, and I just cant get myself to start writing. I have the topics and facts, but every time I click OpenOffice, I distract myself til the last hour and then just write whatever. Im not bad at reading, quite the opposite in fact since some of my most hurried stuff has gotten me A's, but for some reason I put it off. Working in my room is a no go and Ive tried working in the library but I feel uncomfortable working around all those people. 

Im a little bit better with tests. If its just reading then Im fine because I can easily get absorbed in it.


----------



## Miss W (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm very much a procrastinator and I know all about the 2pm that turns into 11pm. After four years at uni I've come to the conclusion that without some work and effort I'll probably continue to procrastinate and as long as my grades aren't affected then I'm willing to put up with the stress it causes.

The only thing that kinda worked for me was to force myself to spend a set amount of time working in the library with nothing to distract me (which meant writing things out by hand and leaving the laptop at home - darn wireless internet!). Of course that worked for about 6 weeks and then I gave up.

Good luck getting everything done and if you find a quick fix for the evil that is procrastination please let me know!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Miss W said:


> I'm very much a procrastinator and I know all about the 2pm that turns into 11pm. After four years at uni I've come to the conclusion that without some work and effort I'll probably continue to procrastinate and as long as my grades aren't affected then I'm willing to put up with the stress it causes.
> 
> The only thing that kinda worked for me was to force myself to spend a set amount of time working in the library with nothing to distract me (which meant writing things out by hand and leaving the laptop at home - darn wireless internet!). Of course that worked for about 6 weeks and then I gave up.
> 
> Good luck getting everything done and if you find a quick fix for the evil that is procrastination please let me know!


i still havent done anything in any of my classes. im failing my chem and precalc class,.AND have an A in the psych class i dont even need.

im prolly gonna drop the pre calc class, but im still not even doing my chemistry and i just got a 0 on a quiz cause i dont know it and the teacher explained to me, but i didnt study, and ic cant get myself to give a crap.


----------



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i have been procrastinating extensively this semester and last. I was assigned a simple 3 paged double spaced essay on whatever topic i choose in pych like 3 weeks ago. i just could not get my self to start it. i finally got myself to do it today, and guess what.... it took me around a half hour...to write 1150 words..which i think is more than 3 double spaced pages.
> 
> i have no problem doing the work...i just cant for the life of me get myself to do it. the essay is also quality.
> 
> ...


When will it end? When you end it. It is your responsibility and if you don't take care of it, it will stay with you for as long as you permit. Just remember, putting things off for a later time can and WILL become a habit and, if allowed continue for long enough, will completely paralyze you.

Here is a prime example of what happens when you ignore your problems and hope, foolishly, that the problems might somehow solve themselves.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i hate my major 100 percent. i dont understand nor like anything in any of my classes. i want to be a psychology major, but that has no future. my chem teacher said that most people with masters in psychology would be lucky to get a job in social work for the first 10 years making practically nothing./

im a math/science major and i hate everything about it. i left my chem class early today cause i dont understand anything and im frustrated.

i dont want to understand either. i just want to go into a major that would be less stressful. but college is about finding work, not being happy.(yes i said it..college is rpetty expensive) ill never be happy so might as well try for a hard major so i get employment i guess yeah?


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't really have any advice except to say I think this can be related to depression.

I suggest forcing yourself to stay a full day at a university library until you finish. General health (eating well, getting enough sleep but not too much, taking regular breaks from study, exercise) wouldn't hurt too 

All easier said than done.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i don't know but let me know when it does. im sick of being tired the days i have school.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

hehe...don't get me started on procrastination. I am a MASTER at procrastinating. if they had a degree in procrastination, I'd probably be able to get a doctorate pretty easily (if I didn't put off all of the work, of course).


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ironcross said:


> When will it end? When you end it. It is your responsibility and if you don't take care of it, it will stay with you for as long as you permit. Just remember, putting things off for a later time can and WILL become a habit and, if allowed continue for long enough, will completely paralyze you.
> 
> Here is a prime example of what happens when you ignore your problems and hope, foolishly, that the problems might somehow solve themselves.





rctriplefresh5 said:


> i hate my major 100 percent. i dont understand nor like anything in any of my classes. i want to be a psychology major, but that has no future. my chem teacher said that most people with masters in psychology would be lucky to get a job in social work for the first 10 years making practically nothing./
> 
> im a math/science major and i hate everything about it. i left my chem class early today cause i dont understand anything and im frustrated.
> 
> i dont want to understand either. i just want to go into a major that would be less stressful. but college is about finding work, not being happy.(yes i said it..college is pretty expensive) ill never be happy so might as well try for a hard major so i get employment i guess yeah?


yeah but i hate this major. idc! and its just too hard for me. plus even if its not too hard and just takes hard work, i dont feel like working hard in a math/science major.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Um, maybe later.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

pita said:


> Um, maybe later.


:clap :lol


----------

